# Now that's just goofy



## Cthulhu (Jan 24, 2002)

You know the little 'forum jump' dropdown menu thingie at the bottom?  Well, I accidentally found out you can select the little '--' and '-------------' separators and be taken to a blank forum page.

Goofy.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 24, 2002)

:rofl:   Thats funny!


----------



## Dronak (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah, that is pretty funny.  I never use that menu, I just hit the back button and click again.  I just tried it and got a blank page for a couple of the '--' separators, but the '-------------' gave me some sort of "invalid page" notice and said to contact the webmaster if I followed a valid link.  Well, I didn't, but I thought I'd mention it anyway.    Cute find, Cthulhu.


----------

